# Volcoms first aerogarden grow



## volcomi18 (Aug 11, 2008)

hey I'm growing some white widow seedsman seeds from Attitude in an aerogarden. I'm using fox farm nutrients and I've added a few things. I added an emergency blanket and an air pump with a 4in airstone. I'll be posting my progress and questions as I go. Look forward to any tips/ or suggestions


----------



## KSGhost (Aug 12, 2008)

I germinated using the AeroGarden too. Just check on them every couple days and see if you can see the white root starting. On some of mine the root actually grew towards the surface because the entire sponge is soaked with water the root gets a little confused. Just pay attention and when the little white root gets about as long as your fingernail gently take the sponge out and set the root faceing downward and the seed on top of the sponge and then replace it back into the plastic holder and into the AeroGarden. I placed my seed pretty close to the top of the sponge when I first started and the sponge pinches so hard together the seed cant really push out to the top! So after its germinated in the sponge just remove and set it up the right way. I tried to make a picture below to show you what it should look like. After the roots long enuff just place it in the sponge with the seed ontop like in the shitty picture below. LOL

Hope you understand all that. I wish I just had a real picture of what mine looked like at that stage.


----------



## volcomi18 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanx ksg I appreciate everything I've been real busy lately but I'm about to finish setting everything up I just put a shit fAn in my closet for ventilation and my buddy came through on the ph tester pics coming soon


----------



## KSGhost (Aug 13, 2008)

Got'er set-up yet man?

Keep me posted! If you remember, I have 1 Fem. White Widow growing underneath all those Power Skunks (and 1 Fem. Violator Kush) -LOL The Skunks got so big so quick they blocked alot of the light from her so she never really got that big, but hopefully she will yield atleast a quarter

Shit i'd be happy! I cant wait until my next grow I've learned so much from this one.* ((I have way to many plants in there right now))*


----------



## volcomi18 (Aug 13, 2008)

Yea I'm only going with three plants back left and right and front center i'm finishing setup tom when I get off work tom had a friend I hadn't seen in yrs staying with me if u know what I mean she leaves tom morn so I'll have some spare time again


----------



## volcomi18 (Aug 14, 2008)

Alright, set up and germinating, have ph at 5.5, and playing the waiting game. Pics later I need a nap. I can't stop looking at them and they are still just seeds I'm already addicted....

Day 1 8-14-08


----------



## volcomi18 (Aug 14, 2008)

the setup...


----------



## volcomi18 (Aug 15, 2008)

checked my seeds today cause I had a feeling I had them too deep in the foam. Well I ended up having 2 in the spot I wanted and both have cracked and showed root the third hadn't cracked, so I readjusted it. Mainly cause it was twice as deep as the others and could of been pinching. Last night I also added a 1/4 of an ag sm nute tablet I'm thinking that could help with rooting development and wait 2 weeks until starting the fox farm nutes.

EDIT: All three have shown root, I carefully readjusted the root (using tweezers) through a hole I made in the foam (used kabob skewer).

Planted: 8/14/08
Today : 8/16/08


----------



## volcomi18 (Aug 17, 2008)

I've had a little issue yesterday my dog bumped me when I was redirecting a root through the hole I somehow forgot to do one or did one twice I was ripped when I was doing but somehow about a 1/8 in of my root tap has a little break in it. It's a about halfway through but overnight the root got a little longer. So my question is will it be ok? I started germing one in a paper towel just in case so if I need to be replaced it wouldn't be so far off from the others. If it ends up ok I'll put the extra in it in a pot with soil my buddy just started his orange crush and he said I can through mine in with his and he'll take care of it for me.


----------



## volcomi18 (Aug 17, 2008)

so nobody know if she'll be ok??????


----------



## KSGhost (Aug 17, 2008)

volcomi18 said:


> so nobody know if she'll be ok??????


She'll be ok man! Just try not to adjust unless you have to!


----------



## volcomi18 (Aug 17, 2008)

Yea I think your right... It's funny when I went to bring the seeds to the top after I got ur pm they already pushed themselves to the top of it


----------



## volcomi18 (Aug 18, 2008)

Good news all of them have shot up one has it's 2 starter leaves and the others two have shedded their seed case but theirs like a white ball still kinda around the top of them pics later Tonite.

Day 1: 8/14/08
Today : 8/18/08


----------



## volcomi18 (Aug 19, 2008)

ok here's the pics I was going to put them up last night but RIU was down. Here's the ladies from left to right.
















Day 1 : 8/14/08
Today : 8/19/08


----------



## KSGhost (Aug 19, 2008)

Looking great man! Just let them babies do there thing.

(make sure your using "atleast 1" starter nute right now, otherwise you might run into a little growth stunt. Alot of people just use water in the AeroGarden during this stage but it seemes they run into stunted growth problems about 1 to 2 weeks down the road. I used both starter nutes when I germinated mine and they did just fine!)


----------



## volcomi18 (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanx man yea it's getting hard to stop looking at them I just hope I don't get me power outtages this week do to the storm headed my way. I just dropped a starting tablet in Thanx again for the advice ksg I hope ur ladies end up ok being stuck with all them males. Sausage parties suck.... LOL


----------



## volcomi18 (Aug 22, 2008)

been lucky so far only had a 45 min power outage it's nuts out there raining hard as hell. Wind is at 58 mph and only 1 power outage not bad. Just had a tornado warning for my specific area. Good thing my ladies aren't being grown outdoors.


----------



## volcomi18 (Aug 23, 2008)

checked my plants today I have brown spots on some of the plants and some leaves that are curling under. I figured it was from that extra nutrient tab I put in so I flushed and cleaned the rez. Then filled with fresh phed water prob not going to add any nutes until next week when I start the fox farm nutes. I also changed it from getting 24 hrs water to 16/8 just in case I may be overwatering.

Day 1 : 8/14/08
Today : 8/23/08
(day 9)


----------



## volcomi18 (Aug 23, 2008)

Here are some new pics of the ladies not much but hey it's something to look at. Does anyone know if I did the right thing with brown spotting and leaves curling under? The first pic is the one with the brown spotting. The 2nd one is of the plant that's curling. The third is looking good my second biggest plant no noticable problems. The 4th is of them all.


----------



## vandals145 (Aug 25, 2008)

volcomi18 said:


> Here are some new pics of the
> ladies not much but hey it's something to look at. Does anyone know if I did the right thing with brown spotting and leaves curling under? The first pic is the one with the brown spotting. The 2nd one is of the plant that's curling. The third is looking good my second biggest plant no noticable problems. The 4th is of them all.


Ha lakai, i think thats awesome, i love lakai's, well anyway im about to do what your doing with the aero garden and this is very helpful. Is yours a aerogarden 100 or 200? also whats a nute and where can i buy them locally?


----------



## UnderPhire (Aug 25, 2008)

hey bro i'm growing in the exact same setup, is that the 200 pro? mine are the same size too. lmao...


----------



## volcomi18 (Aug 25, 2008)

vandals145 said:


> Ha lakai, i think thats awesome, i love lakai's, well anyway im about to do what your doing with the aero garden and this is very helpful. Is yours a aerogarden 100 or 200? also whats a nute and where can i buy them locally?


yea lakai's r one of my fav shoe companies. I have the Aerogarden pro 200. And nutes=nutrients, you can get them at any hydro store. I use fox farm grow big, big bloom, and tiger bloom. I haven't used them yet, waiting until Thurs the 2 week mark. I hope I helped out good luck with ur grows. Make sure you get a ph tester and keep it between 5.5-6.0.


----------



## volcomi18 (Aug 27, 2008)

Alright it's been 13 days and everything seems to be going good. Cleaning the rez seemed to work, no more brown spotting on new growth. Pics tomorrow for week 2. But here's a pic if my buddies outdoor bagseed grow. He got lucky with 2 females we pulled one out of the picture cause it's real stretchy were just going to let it mature a little more and them make hash brownies out of her while we wait on the pictured one to be rdy.


----------



## volcomi18 (Aug 28, 2008)

Alright, here they are pics!!!! They are looking good just flushed the rez and started my fox farm feeding schedule used half of recommended amount. I also started foliar feeding today, i used 1/4 strength nutes for the sprayer i bought today along with a fan to blow onto plants. In case you forgot I installed a bathroom exhaust fan in the ceiling it seems to be working pretty good it's quiet too can't even hear it with the closet door closed. I will see how it goes until next rez flush, then I will prob go to full strength. The pictures are from left to right.

Day 1: 8/14/08
Today: 8/28/08 (Day 14)
PH: 5.8
Air temp: 73 F
Water temp : 69 F


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 28, 2008)

Your a shame to volcom. Although we smoke weed, the company doesn't promote growing it. Make up your own name buddie.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 28, 2008)

Why are you flushing the res ? Your stressing the plants doing that ... Ive have 3 good harvests with an aerogarden and I never changed my water or did i check the ph .. and always used spring water .. here is a 16 day old grow


----------



## volcomi18 (Aug 28, 2008)

your prob right but I switched to using fox farm nutes instead of the Aerogarden ones. Mainly because I'm planning on building my own system my next grow this is kind of a learning experience since my garden was a gift. I do plan on using it for lowryder strains in the future. This is more of a hobby and chance to smoke a more diverse selection of bud, so the more little things I can do like check ph daily is fun to me. I'm rehabing two torn ligaments in my knee so getting out doing stuff is kinds hard so it helps with boredom. And i'm going to keep the name Volcom I could careless about wether or not they support growing I like Volcom jeans they r the only jeans I own. If I wanted my username to be abovetheinfluence (antidrug campaign) it would be and I'm pretty sure they dont support growing.


----------



## UnderPhire (Aug 30, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> Your a shame to volcom. Although we smoke weed, the company doesn't promote growing it. Make up your own name buddie.


So I'm guessing you work for Volcom? This post has left me a bit confused..... You say they smoke weed but do not support growing it, well from who do they acquire their supply from? Seems a bit strange to endorse supporting local drug dealers rather than sprouting a seed. And what does this have to do with contributing to his aerogarden grow?


----------



## volcomi18 (Aug 30, 2008)

UnderPhire said:


> So I'm guessing you work for Volcom? This post has left me a bit confused..... You say they smoke weed but do not support growing it, well from who do they acquire their supply from? Seems a bit strange to endorse supporting local drug dealers rather than sprouting a seed. And what does this have to do with contributing to his aerogarden grow?


thanx, you have a nice point haha. I think I'm going to Volcom out my aerogarden with stickers. Hell might take a clone and cross breed it with my buddies orange crush and call it Volcom. No but really it's just a name.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 30, 2008)

UnderPhire said:


> So I'm guessing you work for Volcom? This post has left me a bit confused..... You say they smoke weed but do not support growing it, well from who do they acquire their supply from? Seems a bit strange to endorse supporting local drug dealers rather than sprouting a seed. And what does this have to do with contributing to his aerogarden grow?


any employee that smokes has to be mmj, unless they want to be fired for a fail'd drug test. Legal growing is different. Just get your own name, stop using a business as your grow name.. thats it.


----------



## volcomi18 (Aug 30, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> any employee that smokes has to be mmj, unless they want to be fired for a fail'd drug test. Legal growing is different. Just get your own name, stop using a business as your grow name.. thats it.


cry me a river. I've had this username since I was like 15. It's just easy to stick with it. Not really using it as my grow name just a forum username. The only reason I'm even making this journal is for future references for future grows to see what I did right and wrong. And I'm sorry I live in Florida no mmj use I could get one if I lived in Cali for pain relief (torn acl & mcl).


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 30, 2008)

volcomi18 said:


> cry me a river. I've had this username since I was like 15. It's just easy to stick with it. Not really using it as my grow name just a forum username. The only reason I'm even making this journal is for future references for future grows to see what I did right and wrong.


you just joined july 2008. What 16 now? Im just putting it out there


----------



## volcomi18 (Aug 30, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> you just joined july 2008. What 16 now? Im just putting it out there


I meant that I've used it in other things. Actually 22 a little over a month until 23. Nice try though.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 30, 2008)

volcomi18 said:


> I meant that I've used it in other things. Actually 22 a little over a month until 23. Nice try though.


thats cool still repn the volcom at 23, our fall catalog's focus is intended for older ages.


----------



## volcomi18 (Aug 30, 2008)

still surfing and skating too. Maybe not skating any more thanx to my second knee injury from it.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 30, 2008)

volcomi18 said:


> still surfing and skating too. Maybe not skating any more thanx to my second knee injury from it.


theres a really nice skate park overin the warehouse although Im not currently employed, I still get the perks from working there. I eventually might go back after all the repossessed homes are occupied. Right now im making thousands off each.


----------



## volcomi18 (Aug 30, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> theres a really nice skate park overin the warehouse although Im not currently employed, I still get the perks from working there. I eventually might go back after all the repossessed homes are occupied. Right now im making thousands off each.


I messed my knee up at kona messing around 2 weeks ago now I'm missing out on 2 hurricane swells cause of it.


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 3, 2008)

today I picked up some fox farm beastie blooms and a light timer for 12/12 for later use. Tomorrow new pics/update. I didn't think they grew really until I just looked at last weeks pics.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 4, 2008)

volcomi18 said:


> I didn't think they grew really until I just looked at last weeks pics.


Good looking plants...

Have you come up with a plan to keep the small?
Or are you going to let them fly?

My garden may have some suggestions...

Peace!

Gypsy...


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm planning on training them as soon as they hit the light for the first time and I will top them soon I'm not really too worried about height I plan on raising the hood past the 2 ft and adding extra cfls during flowering.


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Day 1:* 8/14/08
*Today:* 9/04/08 (Day 21)
*Air Temp:* 72 F
*Water Temp:* 70 F
*Nutrients:* Fox Farm Grow Big & Big Bloom
*Ph:* 5.6

Alright today is week three and all is well they apparently loved the new nutrients. Here are the pictures as always from left to right. How do they look to everyone else.


----------



## sllik (Sep 4, 2008)

They are looking Good Man caint wait Monday im receiving my AG and PH PPM Pen.

Keep it up !


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 4, 2008)

sllik said:


> They are looking Good Man caint wait Monday im receiving my AG and PH PPM Pen.
> 
> Keep it up !


Nice, good luck on your grow! What strain are you growing? Are you going to start a grow journal?


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 4, 2008)

hey . here are mine at day 24 of vegging


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 4, 2008)

beautiful plants you have there


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 4, 2008)

volcomi18 said:


> beautiful plants you have there



Thanks bro... You will find that the aerogarden is a very simple way to grow... If you use spring water and the fox farm nutes at 1/2 strength you dont have to worry about PH ..I use the aerogarden nutes for tomatoes 1 tab a week.. Thats it .. I never drain my res or check the ph...


my plants are 3 days older than yours ..look at the difference


----------



## KSGhost (Sep 4, 2008)

Looking great Volcom! Keep me posted!


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 4, 2008)

I see you have a plan!

Very cool!

Well, I am pulling up a chair... 

Gypsy...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Thanks bro... You will find that the aerogarden is a very simple way to grow... If you use spring water and the fox farm nutes at 1/2 strength you dont have to worry about PH ..I use the aerogarden nutes for tomatoes 1 tab a week.. Thats it .. I never drain my res or check the ph...
> 
> 
> my plants are 3 days older than yours ..look at the difference


Hi Korvette!!

As always, you have some amazing pictures!!!

Gorgeous plants!!!

Kudos and +rep to you!!!

But tell me something...

When you say "spring water", what exactly are you talking about...?

I mean... Do you live somewhere with your own Spring (water coming out of the ground/rockwall) ???

Or do you buy bottled spring water?

I cannot argue with your method...!!!
Look at the results...!!!

Wouldn't everyone here agree...?!?!?

Be Well...

Gypsy...


----------



## jimtufano12 (Sep 4, 2008)

is attitude a reliable seed bank, if so im phsyced


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 4, 2008)

jimtufano12 said:


> is attitude a reliable seed bank, if so im phsyced


I've used them twice and recieved both within a week and pretty stealth


----------



## AGSteve (Sep 5, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Hi Korvette!!
> 
> As always, you have some amazing pictures!!!
> 
> ...


i'm using bottled spring water. i agree he's got some amazing results


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 5, 2008)

AGSteve said:


> i'm using bottled spring water. i agree he's got some amazing results


I agree those are some amazing results. I use zephrhills spring water just the ph is a little high (6.5) but mixing it with the nutrients and adding 2 drops of ph-down it's about 5.5 to 6.0.


----------



## 346ss (Sep 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> my plants are 3 days older than yours ..look at the difference


 hows that even possible.


----------



## ajmobetter (Sep 5, 2008)

346ss said:


> hows that even possible.


I think its the nutrients. I use the Ag nutrients 4 the first week then i switched 2 fox farm trio. A big difference. First pic 19 days, second 24 days.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 5, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Hi Korvette!!
> 
> As always, you have some amazing pictures!!!
> 
> ...


\

Thanks for the positive comments .. I use springwater from the store and I also use spring water from a real freshwater spring too... Yes i live in the country


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 5, 2008)

volcomi18 said:


> I agree those are some amazing results. I use zephrhills spring water just the ph is a little high (6.5) but mixing it with the nutrients and adding 2 drops of ph-down it's about 5.5 to 6.0.



The aerogarden Nutes have a buffer in them.. you cant raise or lower the ph if you use the aerogarden nutes


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> The aerogarden Nutes have a buffer in them.. you cant raise or lower the ph if you use the aerogarden nutes


You can def raise and lower the ph with the ag nutrients


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 5, 2008)

volcomi18 said:


> You can def raise and lower the ph with the ag nutrients




If so its news to me.. I never check my ph or change my res.. There is no need to... Good luck with your plants they look good


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 8, 2008)

man they really grew over the weekend (no new pics until thurs) they must be really loving the fox farm trio. Since I'm having good results and since I've already bought beastie bloomz I think I'm going to get the other solubles open sesame and cha ching. I've heard good things about them.


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Day 1:* 8/14/08
*Today:* 9/11/08 (Day 28.)
*Air Temp:* 76F
*Water Temp:* 74
*Nutrients:* Fox Farm Grow Big & Big Bloom
*Ph:* 6.0

A couple days ago i had to raise the light a little (a couple leaves got burnt) with a piece i cut from the black supports that come with the aerogarden, so that i can raise it in between the aerogarden preset heights to avoid stretching. Today I flushed the rez and added the nutrients at full strength. The ph was a little high so I added 3 drops of ph down which usually puts me at the right level. Yesterday I topped about 2 inches off each plant. I also made an adjustment to how my airstone entered the rez. I took a cap off a jug made a hole in the middle for the hose to go through. I then cut the hose about 2 inches off the top and put on the one way air passage thing. Now whenever I flush all I have to do is disconnect the tube that's actually attached to the air pump itself. And finally here are the pics! As always they go from left to right and the last is of all three.


----------



## ajmobetter (Sep 12, 2008)

Lookin good. I burnt the shit out of my plant when I went to full strength nutes (fox farm). They recovered, just to let u know. I hope u dont have that problem.


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 12, 2008)

yea I eased them into full strength. But Ill be keeping an eye on it for sure


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Day 1:* 8/14/08
*Today:* 9/15/08 (Day 32)
*Air Temp:* 77F
*Water Temp:* 72F
*Nutrients:* Fox Farm Grow Big & Big Bloom
*Ph:* 5.7

Today I added 4 40watt soft white cfls. When they get a little taller I plan to add 4 more, which I already have. Sometime between Thursday and Sunday I plan to switch to 12/12. Just not sure exactly what day yet, kinda want them to drink in the extra light for a few days.


----------



## ajmobetter (Sep 15, 2008)

im wit u pimp juice.


----------



## KSGhost (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks good Volcom. I see you had a little nute burn in the first few weeks or so. It happens to us all. Just keep topping off with water and she will always balances out....


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 16, 2008)

KSGhost said:


> Looks good Volcom. I see you had a little nute burn in the first few weeks or so. It happens to us all. Just keep topping off with water and she will always balances out....


yea that was awhile back from the AG nutes. The new burning was from leaves touching lights. Ever since I added those 4 cfls they have gotten hella bushy. Can't wait to add the other 4 I have. I think Sunday might be the day to start flowering because I don't want to overstress them. Mainly because Thursday is rez flush day so they need a few days to settle down.


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 16, 2008)

here's a new pic day 33


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 16, 2008)

*N**ICE...*


----------



## Nibblor1989 (Sep 16, 2008)

ive seen these advertised on TV and have always wanted to buy one and try to grow weed in it, you guys seem to have perfected it, good work


----------



## kingjae518 (Sep 17, 2008)

2 quick questions:

1) what settings did you originally plant with?

2) how far done did you pack your seeds?

your progress thru 35 days is amazing. good luck on your harvest/ yield!


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 17, 2008)

kingjae518 said:


> 2 quick questions:
> 
> 1) what settings did you originally plant with?
> 
> ...


I used the tomatoes setting at first then I switched to the 24 hrs super grow setting and I put my seeds pointed side down as close to the top as I could


----------



## kingjae518 (Sep 17, 2008)

volcomi18 said:


> I used the tomatoes setting at first then I switched to the 24 hrs super grow setting and I put my seeds pointed side down as close to the top as I could


24hrs. with the lights? Or just the pumps? Either way, the electricity bill is gonna be fat, lol. . .


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 17, 2008)

Right now both and I'm using less energy than 3 standard 100 watt light bulbs


----------



## kingjae518 (Sep 17, 2008)

volcomi18 said:


> Right now both and I'm using less energy than 3 standard 100 watt light bulbs



Just so I'm understanding you correctly, since planting the seeds you began with the tomato setting, then went on a 24/7 light/pump schedule? I take it you're still "vegging", since "flowering" calls for a 12/12 schedule? I'm currently on my 1st run with the AG Deluxe (just planted on Monday night, 9/15) & I'm trying to pluck your brain for all the knowledge you make available. Any help you can provide would be greatly appreciated. . . .


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 17, 2008)

No prolems always glad to help a fellow grower. As for your questions, I started on 24 then I started having brown sports and one one the leaves were curling under. So I switched to tomatoes 18/6 because it looked like overwatering. The condition didn't fix itself so I did research and found that overnuting (using at nutes at this time) can cause the same leaf curling so I flushed my rez with fresh phed water. I left it on tomatoes until the problem was fixed then switched back to 24/0 and no problems since. I also switched to fox farm nutes at 1/2 strength the feeding chart said. And I only added phed water for 2 weeks and then did a rez flush and used full strength nutes.


----------



## kingjae518 (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks alot for the info. i germinated my seeds from last fri. til this past monday. however, since i placed them in the AG, i haven't seen any noticeable growth. I'm guessing some patience is called for, but man, I can't help but get a little nervous . . .


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 17, 2008)

you can take out the little foam things by pushing up from the bottom if the tap root is out of the seed poke a small hole throught the middle of the sponge (I used a kabob skewer) and point the root towards the hole and put the foam back in the pod and u should be set.


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 17, 2008)

here's a couple pics of my setup and workstation.


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 17, 2008)

NICE SET UP BRA


----------



## Sinsay (Sep 18, 2008)

very nice set up  & them lights do get hot


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 18, 2008)

Sinsay said:


> very nice set up  & them lights do get hot


thanx sinsay! Those lights are actually cooler to the touch than the AG ones. My grow closet temp only went up 5 degrees and that's only during the day cools to about 2-3 degrees higher than before. 

Does anyone know of a good way to eliminate the odor from the plants the wife is bitchin about the smell?


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 18, 2008)

volcomi18 said:


> Does anyone know of a good way to eliminate the odor from the plants the wife is bitchin about the smell?


You could try this...


The BEST DIY EZ walmart carbon filter for MICRO grows Zen style

Lots of people are happy with it...

Gypsy...


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 18, 2008)

yea I would do that if I had a grow box but my area is pretty open in a spare room


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 18, 2008)

Other strong smelling plants in the room with ....???

That does make it kinda hard....

Good Luck..!!!

Gypsy...


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 18, 2008)

I was thinking about an ionic breeze type device.


----------



## KSGhost (Sep 18, 2008)

volcomi18 said:


> I was thinking about an ionic breeze type device.


Go to wal-mart and buy one of those things that spray a liquid mist air freshner every 5, 15, or 30 min. The only shitty part is you gotta buy refill cartdriges but they last for about 2 to 3 weeks if you keep it on the 30 min. setting.

Thats what I used to have but gave it to a buddy for his apartment. I figured he needed it more than me! But it works great. 

Plants are looking great though bro. keep me posted!


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Day 1:* 8/14/08
*Flowering Day 1:* 9/18/08
*Today:* 9/18/08 (Day 35)
*Air Temp:* 75F
*Water Temp:* 73F
*Nutrients:* Fox Farm Grow Big, Big Bloom, & Tiger Bloom
*Ph:* 5.8

Today is day one of flowering, pretty exciting day! Today is also the first day of Tiger Bloom use. I would of taken closeup pictures today but my dad needed me to go price a job so I missed lights off. I bought a few febreeze plugins and they seem to work good, wife is happy now thanks for the advice KSG seems we were pretty much on the same page. Well it's week 5 and all is well can't wait to see some hairs!!!!


----------



## NuteGreenwitch (Sep 19, 2008)

Vol - I'm excited to get my Aero in. I have a question for ya. Is it easy to mod the Pro 200 light fixture to raise it higher when necessary?


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 19, 2008)

haven't done it yet but it seems pretty easy to get off the arm it's just upto you on the wAy u want to suspend it


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 19, 2008)

Well i pulled it vocom i put up some pics of the roots check it


----------



## bigwasum (Sep 19, 2008)

im going to germinate my seeds and use Grow Big & Big Bloom for the first nutes should i use at 1/4 or 1/2


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 19, 2008)

if I were you I wouldn't use any nutes the first 2 weeks I think I stunted my growth that way. Then I would use 1/2 for 2 weeks and then use full strength. But if u want to use them from the start I'd just use 1/4 for the first 2 weeks.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 19, 2008)

DA DANK DAWSON said:


> Well i pulled it vocom i put up some pics of the roots check it


Dude... I've tried to find your pictures...

Can you send a link... maybe even put it in your signature... (deja vu...)lol...


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 21, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Dude... I've tried to find your pictures...
> 
> Can you send a link... maybe even put it in your signature... (deja vu...)lol...


 THE AERO GARDEN > https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/107263-aerogarden.html THE PERFECT NUG JUG> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/111726-perfect-nugg-joint-holder-pics.html


----------



## KSGhost (Sep 23, 2008)

There looking nice bro. and I love the work station! Nice and clean,,, its the only way to go!!

Lets see some hairage! LOL


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 23, 2008)

thanx ksg, I'm pretty anal when it comes to organization. Well here's some new pics, I had rehab today so that gives me some extra spare time. They go from left to right and then all 3 from far away and then a top view and the last is a pic showing the 2 more 42 watt cfls I just added I have 2 more just waiting for them to grow.


----------



## asher187 (Sep 23, 2008)

How old are your girls in these pics?

Thanks, Just wondering


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 23, 2008)

they are 40 days old I just started flowering last Thursday so it hasn't even been a week


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 23, 2008)

volcomi18 said:


> they are 40 days old I just started flowering last Thursday so it hasn't even been a week


Very nice .. mine are 42 days click on my sig .. been in flower 16 days now


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 23, 2008)

nice set up bra you wana give me some advice on toping i think im gona try now or tomaro?? https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/107263-aerogarden.html


----------



## asher187 (Sep 24, 2008)

volcomi18 said:


> they are 40 days old I just started flowering last Thursday so it hasn't even been a week


Nice Job man, I just planted 2 AK47 into the aero I'm gonna keep watchin!

thanks


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 24, 2008)

Bow Chica bow wow ............. the waiting sux..


----------



## MahoganyBlue (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey guys. I'm a novice grower. Does anyone know where to get good quality seeds? I was looking for a low growing strain that had a high level THC and a short flowering time. Can anyone tell me what kind of seeds those can be? Also what nutes are used in an aerogarden grow, amount, brand and feeding schedule etc. Any help would be much oblidged. 

Disclaimer - What I say on here is a bunch of lies and b.s. to make me look cool.


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 24, 2008)

NEW PICS BRA FOUND ANOTHER MALE https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/107263-aerogarden.html


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 25, 2008)

MahoganyBlue said:


> Hey guys. I'm a novice grower. Does anyone know where to get good quality seeds? I was looking for a low growing strain that had a high level THC and a short flowering time. Can anyone tell me what kind of seeds those can be? Also what nutes are used in an aerogarden grow, amount, brand and feeding schedule etc. Any help would be much oblidged.
> 
> Disclaimer - What I say on here is a bunch of lies and b.s. to make me look cool.


I got my seeds from http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk. As for the strain I'd say look at their autoflowering section.


----------



## bigwasum (Sep 25, 2008)

yo volcom i need some help imma use fox farm nutes i got grow big tiger bloom and big bloom for the first 2 weeks imma use 1/4 strength then for the 2nd 2 weeks imma us 1/2 strength then for the third imma use full strength. the question is how much is 1/4, 1/2, and full strength??? and when i start flowering how much tiger bloom should i use? i also bought beastie bloomz do u think i should use it? thank u in advance for ur help


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 25, 2008)

bigwasum said:


> yo volcom i need some help imma use fox farm nutes i got grow big tiger bloom and big bloom for the first 2 weeks imma use 1/4 strength then for the 2nd 2 weeks imma us 1/2 strength then for the third imma use full strength. the question is how much is 1/4, 1/2, and full strength??? and when i start flowering how much tiger bloom should i use? i also bought beastie bloomz do u think i should use it? thank u in advance for ur help


go to foxfarms website they have the full feeding chart for all of their nutes and soluables


----------



## bigwasum (Sep 26, 2008)

yea i know about it so do i do 1/4 strength of wat it say then 1/2 strength etc etc.??


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 26, 2008)

yea that's what I did


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Day 1:* 8-14-08
*Today:* 9-27-08 (Day 44)
*Air Temp:* 76F
*Water Temp:* 73F
*Nutrients:* Fox Farm Grow Big, Big Bloom, & Tiger Bloom
*Ph:* 5.9

Sorry been real busy missed thursdays update. They are growing so fast everyday Ive been adjusting the light. I've had a few leaves get light burn but not really bad not a big problem. Haven't really been able to check them the past couple days because I've left before lights on and got home after lights off. But they are still doing great. The first pic is of all three from the side the second and third is a pan left and right from the top. No more single shots they are too big and hard to see one individual plant.


----------



## GetHighLikePlanes (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey volcomi!!
Looking great man!! I also ordered from attitude. I'm about to start my aerogarden grow within the next week or so, but these damn seeds (female white widows) cracked, but don't seem to be going any further (using the paper towel method). Do you check TDS, PPM, or EC? I'm thinking about scrapping the aerogarden nutes and using the Foxfarm after seeing your results and how your plants shot up after you started using them. Honestly though man, you have a great grow going here and I hope mine will be HALF as good as yours. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 27, 2008)

They look great ... keep growing .. Good luck .. looks like you got the hang of it


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 27, 2008)

yea I don't check anything but my ph. I germinated with the aerogarden if they don't get any further try putting themin there. When u germ with paper towels make sure they are kinds airtight it makes a difference. You may just need to give them time it can take upto 2 weeks. I wouldn't go back after seeing the fox farm results. And thanks for your comments really appreciated and good luck on your grow.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 27, 2008)

Those are some mini monsters


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Sep 27, 2008)

looking good volcom.. I wish i woulda topped my plants but this is my first grow and didnt know how to still dont exactly.. But have u started flowering yet???


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 27, 2008)

Yea I'm in day 9 of flowering


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 27, 2008)

it's pretty easy to top just cut like a 1/8 inch above the node u choose they do the rest and Thanx guys I'm really enjoying this grow.


----------



## mistaboombastic (Sep 28, 2008)

volcomi18 said:


> it's pretty easy to top just cut like a 1/8 inch above the node u choose they do the rest and Thanx guys I'm really enjoying this grow.



I'm diggin your little forest you got, how many plants do you got in there? i got 4 and its pushin the limits of the little ag tho, but cheers your plants look very good


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 28, 2008)

thanx man I have 3 plants in there.


----------



## mistaboombastic (Sep 28, 2008)

hey volcom, are you just using desk lamp things with the cfls inside? if so where can i get some of that?


----------



## bigwasum (Sep 29, 2008)

yo bro looking good, do u give ur plant nutes every week or every 2 weeks, and when u started using tiger bloom did u use 1/2 or full strength?


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 29, 2008)

mistaboombastic said:


> hey volcom, are you just using desk lamp things with the cfls inside? if so where can i get some of that?


they are just clamp work lights I got from home depot.


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 29, 2008)

bigwasum said:


> yo bro looking good, do u give ur plant nutes every week or every 2 weeks, and when u started using tiger bloom did u use 1/2 or full strength?


I add nutes every 2 weeks. And when I used tiger bloom I just went ahead and used full strength since they were already getting full strength of the other 2.


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 29, 2008)

nice pics volcom im down to one female i will put up new pics tonite later bra got to my other job


----------



## AGSteve (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah man they're looking sweet. looks like fuckin naam in there. i've been toying with the idea of some clip lights like you got for some blue light when i flower and have my red 125 enviros in the hood.


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 29, 2008)

AGSteve said:


> yeah man they're looking sweet. looks like fuckin naam in there. i've been toying with the idea of some clip lights like you got for some blue light when i flower and have my red 125 enviros in the hood.


yea those clip lights are good just hard to clip them I'm currently using these things u nail into the wall and clip them onto that, seems to be working out nice.


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 29, 2008)

Root soup anyone???? I got some hairs today pretty happy about that. New update and pics Thursday stay tuned!


----------



## AGSteve (Sep 29, 2008)

mmm, noodles.


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 29, 2008)

lol dat is fucking awsome bra i put new pics https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/107263-aerogarden.html


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 29, 2008)

I'll have the Soup special please haha, looking great, cant wait for the update


----------



## volcomi18 (Sep 30, 2008)

here's a quick glimse I pulled the rez out for a different look.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 30, 2008)

VERY VERY NICE....

Keep it up...

G


----------



## GetHighLikePlanes (Sep 30, 2008)

Looking great man! Crown Royal ftw. Do you have your aerogarden's lights set to a specific time? For instance you can set when the lights go off by holding the lights button at the time you want them to go off. I totally disregarded this info and I don't know at what time my lights go on and off. Do you think it would stress the plants if I redo the light cycle (i.e. make the lights go off at 3am). This would probably make it easier for me when I start adding additional CFL's and a timer around the aerogarden. I would want my lamp timer to sync with the aerogarden lights.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 30, 2008)

GetHighLikePlanes said:


> Looking great man! Crown Royal ftw. Do you have your aerogarden's lights set to a specific time? For instance you can set when the lights go off by holding the lights button at the time you want them to go off. I totally disregarded this info and I don't know at what time my lights go on and off. Do you think it would stress the plants if I redo the light cycle (i.e. make the lights go off at 3am). This would probably make it easier for me when I start adding additional CFL's and a timer around the aerogarden. I would want my lamp timer to sync with the aerogarden lights.


Sounds like you still have not changed your lights over yet...

You need a figure 8 cord to plug into the hood and use your own timer to set the lights... you will need this to do the 12/12 when flowering...

Read up on some AG journals...

Mine is in my sig...

Best of luck....

Gypsy...


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 30, 2008)

looking dank bra wat do you think about bending mine down since i jus got the one in my ag??


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 30, 2008)

DA DANK DAWSON said:


> looking dank bra wat do you think about bending mine down since i jus got the one in my ag??


If you want my opinion, you have seen what I did to mine.... LOL...


----------



## GetHighLikePlanes (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey GypsyBush, 
I'm well aware about the figure eight cord and 12/12. I'm only about 3 days into my grow so that's still a while aways. I was asking if I would stress the plants by changing the aerogarden's light cycle. I made the mistake of not recording at what time I plugged in the aerogarden which in turn starts its internal timer. I am using the tomato setting which is 18/6, but the lights come on at awkward times due to said mistake. For instance if I stay up until 3AM tonight to make the lights go off then they will turn on around 9AM. Right now I don't know when the lights go on or off. The reason is I want to make them go off at a particular time is to sync them for when I add additional CFLs and a timer to the setup. I hope I was more clear this time. Thanks!

Nice avatar btw!! lol


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry, I should have read better ...

I think you would be ok to change it now....

Better not to, but if you must, do it now....

and then don't change them again...

Best of luck....

Gypsy...


----------



## bigwasum (Oct 1, 2008)

dude just buy the figure 8 cord and a timer


GetHighLikePlanes said:


> Hey GypsyBush,
> I'm well aware about the figure eight cord and 12/12. I'm only about 3 days into my grow so that's still a while aways. I was asking if I would stress the plants by changing the aerogarden's light cycle. I made the mistake of not recording at what time I plugged in the aerogarden which in turn starts its internal timer. I am using the tomato setting which is 18/6, but the lights come on at awkward times due to said mistake. For instance if I stay up until 3AM tonight to make the lights go off then they will turn on around 9AM. Right now I don't know when the lights go on or off. The reason is I want to make them go off at a particular time is to sync them for when I add additional CFLs and a timer to the setup. I hope I was more clear this time. Thanks!
> 
> Nice avatar btw!! lol


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 1, 2008)

if your still vegging u can adjust it as much as u want just hold the lights button when the lights are on and if they are of turn them on and then hold it down this will set what time the lights go off.


----------



## AGSteve (Oct 1, 2008)

volcomi18 said:


> here's a quick glimse I pulled the rez out for a different look.


big and bushy. nice mate.


----------



## bigwasum (Oct 2, 2008)

im germinating in my aerogarden, should i do it with my light on or off?


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 2, 2008)

Off my friend


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Oct 2, 2008)

yummmmy the bonzi is lookin good bra check da new pics https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/107263-aerogarden.html


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 7, 2008)

*Day 1:* 8-14-08
*Today:* 10-7-08
*Flower Start:* 9-18-08 (Day 19)
*Air Temp:* 76F
*Water Temp:* 73F
*Nutrients:* Fox Farm Grow Big, Big Bloom, & Tiger Bloom
*Ph:* 6.0

Thank you for everyone comments! I'm doing an update today instead of Thursday because that's my birthday and I'm pretty sure I won't have time to. Everything is going great except for a little light burn but I fixed all those problems. I got some little nuggets forming now and it's getting real exciting. I'm hoping to harvest around thanksgiving. Here's a pic it's the only one that came out good I was kinda in a rush but here ya go.


----------



## AEROGROWER76 (Oct 7, 2008)

very nice


----------



## GetHighLikePlanes (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey volcomi,
Happy birthday man. Looking really nice! Thanks for your comment on the aerogarden club forum. Do you recommend I flush the reservoir? Do/have/will you flush the reservoir? If so, how can I do that properly without damaging the roots and do I just use water afterwards? I think I'm going to scrap the AG nutes. What Foxfarm products are you using for the entire grow? The leaves seem to be getting worse just from a couple hours ago. Take a look. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 7, 2008)

GetHighLikePlanes said:


> Hey volcomi,
> Happy birthday man. Looking really nice! Thanks for your comment on the aerogarden club forum. Do you recommend I flush the reservoir? Do/have/will you flush the reservoir? If so, how can I do that properly without damaging the roots and do I just use water afterwards? I think I'm going to scrap the AG nutes. What Foxfarm products are you using for the entire grow? The leaves seem to be getting worse just from a couple hours ago. Take a look. Thanks in advance!!


Thanks guys. And I flushed at first and was just really careful not to crush the roots. Then it was too much of a pain so I just let them drink up all the water a couple days before I added nutes. I use foxfarm grow big, big bloom, and tiger bloom you need all three throughout the grow.


----------



## weezyjr (Oct 7, 2008)

yo im about to setup 2 of my 3 AG deluxes. im going to plant 3 female power kush seeds in to each AG. when i set it up i will take pics of it. be4 i start my other AG has 6 plants and im using the ag nutes and its burning the plants , but u can cut the nutes in half and it would work out.


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Oct 8, 2008)

looking very good hope for the best


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 8, 2008)

Damn there looking great, how tall are they now? and do you think they will grow taller the the AG light, i saw a thread where i a guy inscrewed it but i cant find it, good luck, cant wait to see those buds


----------



## vandals145 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey volcom check out my new update, Yours are looking Beautiful man keep up the great work.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/107687-my-first-grow-ever-agarden.html


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanx they are about 2 inches from the lights on the last notch on the ag when I need to higher them I'll post a pic of how I did it that should be soon.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 8, 2008)

Be careful this is when the light falls on plant.......


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 8, 2008)

yea I have a pretty good way to do it


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 8, 2008)

volcomi18 said:


> yea I have a pretty good way to do it



Cool cool cool ,, you dnt want to drop it NOW...


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 8, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Cool cool cool ,, you dnt want to drop it NOW...


I'd prob cry hahaha


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 8, 2008)

Checked them before their bedtime (7pm est) and the sugar has started it's a wonderful site the buds are looking bigger and better I'm leaving tomorrow for Orlando to go to Halloween horror nights. I got a handle of crown a half of some diesel and 50 chocolates with an 8th of mushrooms in each. I'll be back Sunday but that's recoup day I might be on during the drive there it's like 2 1/2 hrs from here and I can't wait to see the progress when I get back. I got the wife taking care of em so guys trip here we come.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 8, 2008)

haha, have fun, dont get too fuc'd up


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Oct 8, 2008)

NICE VOLCOM SOUNDS LIKE A BLAST BRA I JUS PUT SOME NEW PICS UP TAKE A LOOK


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 9, 2008)

sitting in the suite while everyone is passed out so I'm going to upload some pics I took this morning before I left.


----------



## AGSteve (Oct 10, 2008)

looking very nice volcomi.


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 12, 2008)

Well I'm back and that was one hell of a weekend Halloween horror nights was sick. Putt putt and go karts tripping balls is fucking great. Anyways here's some closeups of a few nugs.


----------



## GetHighLikePlanes (Oct 12, 2008)

Tripping balls!! LOL, welcome back man... Looking nice and frosty.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 12, 2008)

Sweet looking buds Mate...!!!!

Nice going...

G


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 12, 2008)

GetHighLikePlanes said:


> Tripping balls!! LOL, welcome back man... Looking nice and frosty.


hell yeah Thursday we got drunk and blazed for Halloween horror nights if uve never been go it's fun as tits I go every year for my bday. Friday we ate prob 5 chocolates a piece with an 1/8 of mushrooms in each and played putt putt and go karts, ripleys beleive it or not and just did the I drive thing. Sat we took over wild buffalo wings on idrive and watched football all day and then partied it up at city walk that night no one brought there women so we were free to act like fools. GREAT TRIP


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha sounds like you had fun, buds are looking good


----------



## aerogrowerman (Oct 12, 2008)

ya plants look really good man


----------



## asher187 (Oct 12, 2008)

Great job, gotta love that you can leave the AG with the only need being water.


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Oct 12, 2008)

looks good bro check my page my leaves r getin blackish https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/107263-aerogarden-12.html


----------



## GetHighLikePlanes (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey volcomi,
When I was looking into Da Dank Dawson's Phosphorus deficiency problem I noticed a picture that looked really similar to your plants. I see you have bright red stems/petioles and burned tips. That's a sign of excessive nitrogen and potassium deficiency. You might want to cut down on the nutes, but other than that.. looking great. I just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 13, 2008)

GetHighLikePlanes said:


> Hey volcomi,
> When I was looking into Da Dank Dawson's Phosphorus deficiency problem I noticed a picture that looked really similar to your plants. I see you have bright red stems/petioles and burned tips. That's a sign of excessive nitrogen and potassium deficiency. You might want to cut down on the nutes, but other than that.. looking great. I just thought I'd let you know.


you may be right but the burnt tips are from before i changed my light setup some leaves were touching bulbs I'll keep an eye on it thanx for looking out.


----------



## kingjae518 (Oct 13, 2008)

all these pics look awesome. It's been a month with me & my AG set up, & I've yet to even see sprouts. I'm so jealous. . .


----------



## aerogrowerman (Oct 13, 2008)

kingjae518 said:


> all these pics look awesome. It's been a month with me & my AG set up, & I've yet to even see sprouts. I'm so jealous. . .


 
after a month with my ag i first started seeing pistils


----------



## kingjae518 (Oct 13, 2008)

aerogrowerman said:


> after a month with my ag i first started seeing pistils



yea, I'm not sure what the deal is with me. I've followed every bit of info I could gather on this forum, plus many others. I haven't the faintest idea of what I'm doing wrong. . .


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 13, 2008)

GetHighLikePlanes said:


> Hey volcomi,
> When I was looking into Da Dank Dawson's Phosphorus deficiency problem I noticed a picture that looked really similar to your plants. I see you have bright red stems/petioles and burned tips. That's a sign of excessive nitrogen and potassium deficiency. You might want to cut down on the nutes, but other than that.. looking great. I just thought I'd let you know.


+rep!! My ph was way low I didn't check it the last couple days before I left for Orlando and forgot to teach my wife how to test/adjust it.


----------



## GetHighLikePlanes (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks man,
I'm having a lot of problems of my own so I probably shouldn't be giving out any information/misinformation to other people (especially you), but it just caught my eye when I was going through some pictures. I started a thread to see if anyone could diagnose my problem. I think those AG nutes really messed me up. 

Check it out. 
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/119731-pics-new-growth-has-dark.html


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 13, 2008)

GetHighLikePlanes said:


> Thanks man,
> I'm having a lot of problems of my own so I probably shouldn't be giving out any information/misinformation to other people (especially you), but it just caught my eye when I was going through some pictures. I started a thread to see if anyone could diagnose my problem. I think those AG nutes really messed me up.
> 
> Check it out.
> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/119731-pics-new-growth-has-dark.html


Nah man it's cool you actually helped I switched my water back to spring water which keeps my ph up a little higher when I was using distilled my ph would drop below 4.0 and was constantly adjusting. I had bought 5 jugs before and just wanted to use them up.


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Oct 13, 2008)

Ya volcom i was having the same problem.. I completely dumped my rez and the water was yellow.. I rinsed it out and gave my gurls new water and it started going away.. When water sits it gains nitrogen and other chemicals which is good but too much is harmful like nute burn..


----------



## HerbalLuv (Oct 15, 2008)

Looks great Vol!
Just passing thru.


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 15, 2008)

HerbalLuv said:


> Looks great Vol!
> Just passing thru.


Thanx man! Pull up a chair things are getting interesting new pics tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Day 1:* 8-14-08
*Today:* 10-16-08
*Flower Start:* 9-18-08 (Week 4)
*Air Temp:* 73F
*Water Temp:* 72F
*Nutrients:* Fox Farm Grow Big, Big Bloom, & Tiger Bloom 
*Ph:* 6.0

Man they are really crystally and smelling so good. The little nuggets are starting to form into one big nugget it's awesome.


----------



## HerbalLuv (Oct 16, 2008)

Damn brother, looking sweet! Nice fuzz you got going on.


----------



## asher187 (Oct 16, 2008)

Looking great V!


----------



## GetHighLikePlanes (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey Volcom!
Your plants looks so exotic, I love it! Growing bud in the bedroom, it's a beautiful thing.


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 16, 2008)

thanx guys I wish you could smell these things they smell soooooo good. Prob about 6 weeks to go.


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 16, 2008)

In case you were wondering pcture 6 leaf tip burns are just a little light burn from awhile back.


----------



## aerogrowerman (Oct 16, 2008)

any pics that aren't closeups?


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 16, 2008)

I'll get you some tomorrow its bedtime for them now.


----------



## KSGhost (Oct 16, 2008)

NICE!!! They are lookin fucking awsome Volcom. I bet your hella excited!


----------



## mistaboombastic (Oct 16, 2008)

what combo of the fox farm are you using? Are you just following the feed schedule? N them shits look bomb`


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Oct 16, 2008)

fuckn A bra  thats gona be dank my girl is doin real good i took 2 clone clipings off it


----------



## HAMONTHEBONE (Oct 19, 2008)

Good work Volcom*, *just read all 20 pages of your Journal today and im mega excited with your results - I can't wait for your next post!

After reading this and a couple of other journals, i now feel the need to try it myself - it seems do-able, AeroGarden seems to be the way to go.

I can only get the AeroGarden Classic in the UK, just reasearching my options before i get started and i may start a journal of my own - woohoo! 

All the best,


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 19, 2008)

mistaboombastic said:


> what combo of the fox farm are you using? Are you just following the feed schedule? N them shits look bomb`


I'm just using the main ones I'm going to use the soluables next grow
I have beastie blooms but haven't bought the other 2 yet.


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 19, 2008)

HAMONTHEBONE said:


> Good work Volcom*, *just read all 20 pages of your Journal today and im mega excited with your results - I can't wait for your next post!
> 
> After reading this and a couple of other journals, i now feel the need to try it myself - it seems do-able, AeroGarden seems to be the way to go.
> 
> ...


Thanx man make sure you give me a link when you start your journal up.


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 21, 2008)

aerogrowerman said:


> any pics that aren't closeups?


here you go sorry it took so long. 






Dang look at that trunk......






And some other random pics.....


----------



## aerogrowerman (Oct 21, 2008)

beautiful, is that nute burn on the tip of the edges of the leaves


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 21, 2008)

aerogrowerman said:


> beautiful, is that nute burn on the tip of the edges of the leaves


Some is from some sort of defficiency from my ph dropping really low for a few days. And some is light burn I try to keep the lights as close as possible without burning which takes alot of careful watching.


----------



## GetHighLikePlanes (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey volcom!
Nice hedge going there! Your Aerogarden must be filled to the brim with roots. Great to see all the successful aerogarden grows here at rollitup. You might have a potassium (K) deficiency, but you're pretty far along and the plant looks healthy. Great grow man.


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 21, 2008)

yeah I caught it last week Thanx to your heads up. My ph dropped really low and prob lockout it out. It hasn't gotten any worse since I fixed the ph


----------



## KSGhost (Oct 22, 2008)

God I love looking at your Widows! There so much taller than mine were on that first grow. 

Thats what I'm going for on this new grow! QUANTITY! I should be getting my HPS within a week,,, we shall see!

Always best regards bro.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes man your plants are lookin fucin great!!  this was another thread that got me really into my AG, good luck on the rest of the grow, i'll be right here watchin and learnin


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 22, 2008)

KSGhost said:


> God I love looking at your Widows! There so much taller than mine were on that first grow.
> 
> Thats what I'm going for on this new grow! QUANTITY! I should be getting my HPS within a week,,, we shall see!
> 
> Always best regards bro.


If only you didn't have them damn power skunks and having to harvest early. Your grow was actually what pushed me fully into doing it so you deserve some credit for this grow.


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 22, 2008)

[QUOTE="SICC";1503744]Yes man your plants are lookin fucin great!!  this was another thread that got me really into my AG, good luck on the rest of the grow, i'll be right here watchin and learnin [/QUOTE]

your doing exactly like I did read alot of threads on similar setups it really does minimize your errors. I can't wait to see your grow get of the ground.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Oct 23, 2008)

You are the man. I just got my Pro200 yesterday as I was inspired by yours and others abilities to use this thing to grow stuff. I am awaiting seeds from Nirvana so I'm looking for all the info I can get here. Here's my question.

While thumbing thru the Aerogarden Master Gardner Kit last night, it said I need to IRON the labels onto the seed pods. I didn't see this in any of the posts I've been reading on here the past 5-6 days.

Is that the way you seal the pods?

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Inspectah (Oct 23, 2008)

nice grow ya got here, i just started my aeroponic journal here, check me out


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 23, 2008)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> You are the man. I just got my Pro200 yesterday as I was inspired by yours and others abilities to use this thing to grow stuff. I am awaiting seeds from Nirvana so I'm looking for all the info I can get here. Here's my question.
> 
> While thumbing thru the Aerogarden Master Gardner Kit last night, it said I need to IRON the labels onto the seed pods. I didn't see this in any of the posts I've been reading on here the past 5-6 days.
> 
> ...


You need to iron it if you want custom covers. I just took the other kit mine came with herbs and popped the seeds that were in there out and replaced with one of mine.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks Vol! - I can only hope my 1st grow goes 1/2 as good as yours. I've used a few closets in my time but this is my first AG project. I just wanna grow my own. Bettert prices and quality and all that. The Pro 200 comes with the Master Gardner and the Herb kit. I haven't used either one yet. Waiting for some cool beans b-4 I give it a shot. Do you buy a new kit for each grow?

Thanks for taking the time to answer. I really appreciate the quick reply.


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 23, 2008)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Thanks Vol! - I can only hope my 1st grow goes 1/2 as good as yours. I've used a few closets in my time but this is my first AG project. I just wanna grow my own. Bettert prices and quality and all that. The Pro 200 comes with the Master Gardner and the Herb kit. I haven't used either one yet. Waiting for some cool beans b-4 I give it a shot. Do you buy a new kit for each grow?
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to answer. I really appreciate the quick reply.


No problem man! this is my first grow with it. Plus I only planted 3 so I have alot of extra pods.


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Day 1:* 8-14-08
*Today:* 10-24-08
*Flower Day 1:* 9-18-08 (Week 5)
*Air Temp:* 74F
*Water Temp:* 73F
*Nutrients:* Fox Farm Grow Big, Big Bloom, & Tiger Bloom
*Ph:* 6.0

Picture Time!!!!

Enter the light!































Top View






And a couple close ups


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 24, 2008)

Somebody has some dank brewing....


----------



## AGSteve (Oct 24, 2008)

yum yum. looks nearly good enough to smoke. keep them piccies comin volcom.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 24, 2008)

shit is lookin good man, nice and fat buds forming


----------



## nirvanaphreak24 (Oct 24, 2008)

damn they are lookin good, mine were 5 weeks tuesday, as soon as im done doin this ill be makin my own update  keep em commin


----------



## asher187 (Oct 24, 2008)

Duuuude! that's some chron for sure 

How long until harvest do you think?


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 24, 2008)

asher187 said:


> Duuuude! that's some chron for sure
> 
> How long until harvest do you think?


I'm thinking 5 more weeks at the most. I smoked for the last time today before I harvest. And I just bought a new bong that I'm saving for harvest. I can't wait it's so hard not to clip a piece now but I know the end result will be worth it.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Oct 25, 2008)

Man those have come a long way in a very short time.

I just got my FOX FARMS 3 pk in the mail this morning. How are you using the GROW BIG & BIG BLOOM. I think GROW BIG is for first flowering and BIG BLOOM after flowers have developed, but I'm not sure. If you have a sec, could you tell me how you're using them?

I just learned from your pix that I can pop the airstones in thru the top holes..a pix IS worth a thousand works...or a couple anyway.lol

Couldn't wait for one I moved in from outside a couple weeks ago. I pulled a fresh bud off it last night, popped it in a pipe and lit up....just bag weed, but It was very nice!

thanks


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 25, 2008)

You use growbig and big bloom throughout the whole grow. Go to the fox farm website they have a feeding schedule by weeks it helps alot.


----------



## purpdaddy (Oct 26, 2008)

Damn those buds look nice and FAT! V


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 26, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> Damn those buds look nice and FAT! V


thanks purp! Theynare getting there. I think I'm going to go get 2 more cfls for the lower buds. Hell it could only help right.


----------



## MastahCabi153 (Oct 26, 2008)

first off congratulations on what you accomplished so far. i see you know what you doing so i got couple questions.i got the ag elite 6 and started trying to germinate with the ag two days ago. and was wondering at what light setting should i set it. i know you said before that you started yours on tomato but my settings are only veg, greens, herbs, flowers,live plants. anything you can help wit is appreciated


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 26, 2008)

MastahCabi153 said:


> first off congratulations on what you accomplished so far. i see you know what you doing so i got couple questions.i got the ag elite 6 and started trying to germinate with the ag two days ago. and was wondering at what light setting should i set it. i know you said before that you started yours on tomato but my settings are only veg, greens, herbs, flowers,live plants. anything you can help wit is appreciated


hmm read the manual and let me know the light and pump times. As for germing no light until you see green.


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 27, 2008)

here's a few pics
This one is about 6-7 inches long that's getting fatter and bigger daily. 















This female grew some tits never seen this before it grew that way on it's own.


----------



## nirvanaphreak24 (Oct 27, 2008)

that last picture is some real bud porn lol, looking good volcom!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 27, 2008)

lol grew some tits haha, lookin good homie


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Oct 28, 2008)

volcomi18 said:


> You use growbig and big bloom throughout the whole grow. Go to the fox farm website they have a feeding schedule by weeks it helps alot.


Now I'm really confused. The Fox Farn site says, for seeds & seedlings, to use 1 tsp of Grow Big and 2 tsp of BIG BLOOM. Do I alternate adding these or do I use them BOTH at the same time!

Anxiously awaiting your reply.


----------



## aerogrowerman (Oct 28, 2008)

i use just tiger bloom, i use it every other time i water


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Oct 28, 2008)

aerogrowerman said:


> i use just tiger bloom, i use it every other time i water


I just hung up with Fox Farms CS rep. He said to feed both of them at the same time. He said for my seeds/seedlings to use 1 tsp Grow Big & 2 tsp. SUPER BLOOM for the first 2 weeks.

I just used 1/2 tsp of the Grow Big cause I didnt want to burn them. Tonite I'll add 1 tsp SUPER BLOOM in my 1 gal Aerogarden. 

Now that I have the feeding schedule, I'll use that. You can get it at their website: foxfarms.com


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 28, 2008)

I wouldn't do that if I were you. I wouldn't use any nutes until 2 weeks after sprout. Then I would do 1/4 of what the feeding chart says then 2 weeks later half for 2 weeks and then full strength for until a few weeks into flowering. Which right now I'm using every week full strength.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Oct 29, 2008)

volcomi18 said:


> I wouldn't do that if I were you. I wouldn't use any nutes until 2 weeks after sprout. Then I would do 1/4 of what the feeding chart says then 2 weeks later half for 2 weeks and then full strength for until a few weeks into flowering. Which right now I'm using every week full strength.


Oops! To late! I added it last night. For the good news, it is only 1/2 the recommended dose. Looks like this will be a learning process.

Thanks for your help. I'll need lots more later.


----------



## purpdaddy (Oct 29, 2008)

volcomi18 said:


> thanks purp! Theynare getting there. I think I'm going to go get 2 more cfls for the lower buds. Hell it could only help right.


 naaah it wont hurt as long as no stress factors are available such as heat or even burn.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Oct 30, 2008)

The water in my AG is very warm. It feels luke warn to the touch. I have seeds germinating so it's in the STRAWBERRY setting so the lights & pump are running 24/7.

Is this okay. If not, any suggestions how to cool it down?

thanks bunches,


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 30, 2008)

Im not sure on how to keep the water cool either, thats one im stuck on as well


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 30, 2008)

my house never gets above 75 usually at 68 so with lights on it's only like 72 in there.


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Day 1:* 8-14-08
*Today:* 10-31-08 (Happy Halloween)
*Flower Day 1:* 9-18-08 (Week 6)
*Air Temp:* 73F
*Water Temp:* 72F
*Nutrients:* Fox Farm Grow Big, Big Bloom, & Tiger Bloom
*Ph:* 6.0

Only about 2-4 weeks left. Man I can't wait. Here's a few pics.


----------



## GetHighLikePlanes (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey volcom!
Looking awesome bro, that looks like it's going to be a great smoke. What method do you use for harvest and curing? Are you going to take a peek at the trichomes? Thanks man, Happy Halloweenie.


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yea I'm getting a scope today to take a peek. I'm going to hang dry them then throw them into a brown bag for a couple days and then into jars. I've done all that jazz before with outdoor grows. This is my first hydro/indoor grow.


----------



## galwaystoner (Oct 31, 2008)

hey buddy just been checking your posts and pictures very impressive. I've just bought an AG and it came with the salad greens kit, my question is which is the best setting for growing weed. any help would be great cheers


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 31, 2008)

if you don't have the 24hr light setting use tomatoes.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey Vol...

looking good mate...

They have really come a long ways...

Good Job!!!!


----------



## AGSteve (Oct 31, 2008)

looking good mate. did you trim you your plants? if so what bits? i'm two weeks behind you in flowering but my blue cheese look like they will turn out very different.


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 31, 2008)

I pick some leaves that are dead but that's it.


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Oct 31, 2008)

nice pics bro i put some new ones up https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/107263-aerogarden.html


----------



## purpdaddy (Oct 31, 2008)

volcomi18 said:


> *Day 1:* 8-14-08
> *Today:* 10-31-08 (Happy Halloween)
> *Flower Day 1:* 9-18-08 (Week 6)
> *Air Temp:* 73F
> ...


 Man that looks fucking great for real good job.Death is so Beautiful!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 1, 2008)

Lookin good man,


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Nov 1, 2008)

Gypsy!

I try and squash that bug that's crawling around in your sig. almost every time I see you post. 

 ...He's so cool!


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 1, 2008)

If you can catch it... you can keep one..lol...


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Nov 1, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> If you can catch it... you can keep one..lol...


Thanks! I just copied and pasted him (your




file) into into my pc docs file. It's really pretty cool.


----------



## volcomi18 (Nov 2, 2008)

so I'm thinking tomorrow is the last day of nutrients since Thursday will be the 7th week so that will give me 1-3 weeks of flushing, depending on the trichome colors. It's getting to crunch time man I can't wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 2, 2008)

volcomi18 said:


> so I'm thinking tomorrow is the last day of nutrients since Thursday will be the 7th week so that will give me 1-3 weeks of flushing, depending on the trichome colors. It's getting to crunch time man I can't wait!!!!!!!!


hey man have you ever used the 420 scope to see the trichomes,or do you know of a better one?


----------



## volcomi18 (Nov 2, 2008)

Radioshack has pretty much the same one for $15 just doesn't have 420scope on it.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Nov 2, 2008)

volcomi18 said:


> if you don't have the 24hr light setting use tomatoes.


You have these on 24 hr lights thru the whole veg stage??


----------



## volcomi18 (Nov 2, 2008)

Yep sure did.


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Nov 2, 2008)

volcom ive checked out several aerogaren grows and im most impressed with yours. Picking up my white widow seeds tomorrow and my aerogarden came today. also have 2 43w CFLs with 2600 lumens, gonna need mroe for flowering but they should be good to start. Ill post a journal when it gets going, your an inspiration.


----------



## volcomi18 (Nov 3, 2008)

AnonGrower420 said:


> volcom ive checked out several aerogaren grows and im most impressed with yours. Picking up my white widow seeds tomorrow and my aerogarden came today. also have 2 43w CFLs with 2600 lumens, gonna need mroe for flowering but they should be good to start. Ill post a journal when it gets going, your an inspiration.


Thanx man. Good luck make sure you give me a link when your up and running.


----------



## volcomi18 (Nov 3, 2008)

so yesterday I did some light pruning. Wake up today check my plants and notice some of the branches are having trouble holding up some of the top colas. I think some of the fan leaves were tangled and holding them up. So I tied them up and all is well. It was kind of a proud moment these buds are getting big and smelling so sweet, it's like a citrus smell it's awesome.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 3, 2008)

Damn i bet there is nothin better then wakin up to that wonderful smell


----------



## volcomi18 (Nov 3, 2008)

you have no idea and I love white widow it's one of my fav strains


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 3, 2008)

Hell yea, i wish i had a seed, i just got a banana kush seed today to add to my list haha


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 3, 2008)

yea man the aroma of white widow flowering awesome.White widow was my fav. until i smoked that grandaddy purp.Id nock a fools head off for somemore.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Nov 13, 2008)

volcomi18 said:


> so yesterday I did some light pruning. Wake up today check my plants and notice some of the branches are having trouble holding up some of the top colas. I think some of the fan leaves were tangled and holding them up. So I tied them up and all is well. It was kind of a proud moment these buds are getting big and smelling so sweet, it's like a citrus smell it's awesome.


You gottta be excited about your grow. They look awesome. You posted you're using 24/7 on the lights..what setting & growth stage or time cycle are you using for the pump?

thanks again


----------



## volcomi18 (Nov 17, 2008)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> You gottta be excited about your grow. They look awesome. You posted you're using 24/7 on the lights..what setting & growth stage or time cycle are you using for the pump?
> 
> thanks again


Sorry I've been gone so long just got back from costa rica last night. As for setting my aerogarden has the 24 light pump setting I just used that.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 17, 2008)

Welcome back homie


----------



## volcomi18 (Nov 17, 2008)

It's good to be back but that shit was fun. Surfing, partying, and atvs through the rainforest that shit was tight.


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 17, 2008)

yea man good to see you back.im back in action!


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Nov 19, 2008)

yo volcom need ur help


----------



## volcomi18 (Nov 23, 2008)

well I harvested a few days ago. Pics later. I ended up getting 3 oz and eighth of dry. I smoked a little and the shit is bomb.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh shit, 3 ounces, nice 

+REP i need hurry and start my shit up, this just keeps getting better and better


----------



## volcomi18 (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's the pics from harvest day


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 23, 2008)

How is the smoke?


----------



## volcomi18 (Nov 23, 2008)

Taste: 7/10 (but getting better daily)
Potency: 9/10 (2 bong rips out of the double perc and I'm blazed)
Smell: 7/10 ( getting better daily)
High: 10/10 (perfect blend of couchlock and head high)
Look: 10/10 ( crystally as fuck lots of hairs nice gooey rips and slow burning joints and v blunts)

I love this shit to be honest I've grown sensi star, mango haze, god bud, and cherry cough and by far seedsman ww is my fav.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Nov 23, 2008)

All I gotta say is *WOW! JOB WELL DONE!*


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 24, 2008)

volcomi18 said:


> Taste: 7/10 (but getting better daily)
> Potency: 9/10 (2 bong rips out of the double perc and I'm blazed)
> Smell: 7/10 ( getting better daily)
> High: 10/10 (perfect blend of couchlock and head high)
> ...


 
Hey volcom how was the godbud you smoked?


----------



## charlie2note! (Nov 24, 2008)

yea dude i think it will be fine, im growing a hybrid right now using aerogarden herb series, its a northern lights/g13 hybrid that has only been grown out door in a shity ass climate, this aerogrow is hydro so im expecting an amazing plant,


----------



## charlie2note! (Nov 24, 2008)

yea dude she will most likely be fine. just keep an eye on her, im doing a hybrid grow as we speek and im in week 1/a half. northern lights/g13 hydro grow.


----------



## beennoobed (Nov 25, 2008)

any pics of ur sensistar?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 26, 2008)

check out my grow https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/134710-siccs-west-coast-aerogarden-grow.html#post1675212


----------



## happy4life (Dec 3, 2008)

what up volcom,

how tall were your plants at harvest? what was your method for flushing your system before harvest??


----------



## b0rnesupreme (Dec 4, 2008)

Yo, can you grow the whole plant from germination to harvest in a little thing like that?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 4, 2008)

b0rnesupreme said:


> Yo, can you grow the whole plant from germination to harvest in a little thing like that?


 yes indeed!


----------

